# Fort Morgan report 6-17 through 19



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got back from a father's day weekend surf casting with my sons in the fort Morgan area. Did pretty well on whitings, tons of small blues, a few sharks and remoras, one really nice gafftop sail cat, and only a couple of hardheads. Unfortunately only one pompano, but between him and the whitings, we had a great lunch on sunday. 

I do have a question for those of you with a bit more experience fishing this area. On Saturday evening we started catching a number of something that looked like a small jack. the were about 10-12 inches long maybe 3/4 pound, thicker and meatier than blues, and shaped kinda like an amberjack. Sorry no pic. We must have caught a dozen in an hour or so using shrimp. Any idea what these were? Thanks.


----------

